# Moniteur externe pas détecté



## Risou (28 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,
mon macbook air (début 2014) ne détecte pas mon moniteur externe Asus (mon vieux macbook blanc non plus), branché par adaptateur thunderbolt vers HDMI. J'ai essayé de suspendre l'activité, puis réveil; reset PRAM; reset SMC; inverser les prises du câble (neuf) - sans succès. Je n'ai malheureusement aucun appareil à brancher au moniteur via HDMI, ni d'adaptateur VGA ou DVI. Mais le moniteur est tout neuf, jamais servi si ce n'est pour m'afficher "No signal"...
Par contre j'ai pu brancher mon MBA sur des TV avec cet adaptateur thunderbolt-HDMI.
Merci d'avance pour votre aide et vos idées!
_MBA: Sierra 10.12.1_


----------



## CrackAMouet (28 Novembre 2016)

Hello,

Ton moniteur est-il compatible HDCP ? Apparemment macOS est assez tatillon sur ce point.


----------



## Risou (28 Novembre 2016)

CrackAMouet a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Ton moniteur est-il compatible HDCP ? Apparemment macOS est assez tatillon sur ce point.


oui, voilà la fiche du moniteur: https://www.asus.com/US/Commercial-Monitors/VS248HP/specifications/


----------



## CrackAMouet (29 Novembre 2016)

Quel est le modèle de ton adaptateur ? Est-il bien bi-directionnel pour le HDCP justement ?
Cela serait tout de même un plus de tester ton moniteur avec un autre équipement.
Tu n'as pas un lecteur DVD ou une box TV ?


----------



## Risou (29 Novembre 2016)

CrackAMouet a dit:


> Quel est le modèle de ton adaptateur ? Est-il bien bi-directionnel pour le HDCP justement ?
> Cela serait tout de même un plus de tester ton moniteur avec un autre équipement.
> Tu n'as pas un lecteur DVD ou une box TV ?


Mon adaptateur est un LMP. Ça marche sans problème avec les TV. Aucune idée s'il est bidirectionnel. C'est celui-là: http://www.lmp-adapter.com/en/products/lmp-mini-displayport-to-hdmi-adapter-p-n-8550
Malheureusement je suis plutôt low tech, je n'ai pas de console ou autre à brancher au moniteur...


----------



## CrackAMouet (29 Novembre 2016)

Je posais la question car j'ai rencontré un problème similaire avec mon MacBook Pro sur mon écran externe en utilisant des adaptateurs USB-C vers HDMI vers DVI (ou!).
Je n'ai pas réussi à trouver de solution, le SAV a fini par me confirmer que cette configuration ne pouvait pas fonctionner.
Bref, je n'ai pas d'autre idée, peut-être que quelqu'un du forum sera plus éclairé que moi


----------

